# Bess is a Show dog!



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Not getting placed in show after show can be demoralising. So I sought an 'expert' opinion today, as I was seriously thinking of giving up. Being paranoid I actually thought the judge laughed when I took Bess in the ring at the weekend. 

The verdict? Bess is great! But she shouldn't put on any more weight! (My girl has recently discovered that eating is GOOD!). 

The reason we're not being placed is because of a) the huge classes in Irish Setters (22 at the Open I was at this weekend), b) my handling and c) my face! No, I'm not pig ugly, but an unknown. Person I spoke to took 15 years to get her first CC. And lastly, my attitude. I've got to be more convinced I've got a winning bitch!

So, I was considering not going to LKA, but the honest assessment I had today has really given me some fighting spirit. And this lady is known for NOT mincing her words!!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm sure if you strut your stuff Bess will strut hers 

Is she still looking a bit behind the others in coat and maturity?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Stick it out, showing is subjective, but every now and then you come across a judge who judges the dog, not the other end of the lead


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

BessieDog said:


> Not getting placed in show after show can be demoralising. So I sought an 'expert' opinion today, as I was seriously thinking of giving up. Being paranoid I actually thought the judge laughed when I took Bess in the ring at the weekend.
> 
> The verdict? Bess is great! But she shouldn't put on any more weight! (My girl has recently discovered that eating is GOOD!).
> 
> ...


I had remarks like nice bitch let down by bad handler, but showing was never really for me, ALWAYS come away knowing that you are taking the best dog home.

We were always placed but I never felt like I really belonged, maybe because I never took it that seriously and I was NOT good at handling her in the ring and would try to get my other half to do it.

but I know my girl then (shes overweight now) was in cracking condition, he coat was one of the best I've seen and this was justified by the amount of people that used to ask me what I fed her on.

stick at it if you and she enjoy it - and remember - you are the one taking the best dog home!!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Could you ask someone else to handle her, just for one show? Sometimes that's all it needs if things are suspected to be "facey".

In some breeds, extra handlers are easy to find - in others not. This is one reason why I want to join my local Ringcraft next year,as it is a thriving and friendly club, so there are social benefits, but as a "spare" handler I know I will get the chance to handle other people's dogs and learn a lot.

In my breed and my friend's breed, at the bigger shows they are often needy of someone who can handle, so I would genuinely love to get a bit of experience and confidence, so that I can be of real use sometimes (plus I would totally enjoy it!).


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

here's milly when I was showing her


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I think setters are similar to whippets in the ring when I used to show Zoe I found so often it was who was on the end of the lead and I don't mean the ned attached to the dog.

I was told so many times when I was showing Owen that if I had had a 'face' handling him he would have won and possibly been a champion. My answer was if he is going to be a champion it will be with me handling him and not some 'face'.

The think to do is perserve put her in as many classes as you can I know she is still a yealing so many be yearling then if you get a novice class or maiden the put her in them just so you get seen.

Nerves is something only you can sort out practice practice practice at home so you know you are foot perfect and then go into the ring knowing you have the best bitch there and it is just a walk in the park and think you will win.

I once said I only ever make the numbers and someone said don't think like that think you are going to winI did and Owen came 3rd and I had qualified my dog for crufts. I cried when I realised.

Think how I am going to feel at Manchester champ show in january I've got to show a strange pup in front of the breeder the first time I would have even seen her.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

rona said:


> I'm sure if you strut your stuff Bess will strut hers
> 
> Is she still looking a bit behind the others in coat and maturity?


Her coat is coming along leaps and bounds! :thumbup1: in a mixed class it doesn't look so good as the dogs always have much better feathering so all bitches are at a disadvantage. But up against the bitches she's not too far behind now.

She's put on a lot of weight so doesn't look so immature - when I took her to ringcraft after a break of about six weeks (she'd been in season) the first comment I got from the trainer was that she was looking like a mature dog now!

She won't do well up against adults, but shouldn't look out of place with others of her age.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

DT said:


> here's milly when I was showing her


Beautiful girl!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you Bessie dog x


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Freyja said:


> I think setters are similar to whippets in the ring when I used to show Zoe I found so often it was who was on the end of the lead and I don't mean the ned attached to the dog.
> 
> I was told so many times when I was showing Owen that if I had had a 'face' handling him he would have won and possibly been a champion. My answer was if he is going to be a champion it will be with me handling him and not some 'face'.
> 
> ...


I think whippets have a large entry like ISs, so probably very similar.

I would like to be the one handling her if she wins anything, but on the other hand I'd like to see what she can do with someone who knows what they're doing.

I'm very lucky that she's got any potential as she was bought as a pet dog from a non showing home. But now I've had that chat I feel I will have more confidence handling her myself.


----------



## Barefootgirl (Sep 6, 2013)

It does feel good when someone else tells you your dog is quality, doesn't it? All any judge ever says to P is that Lila is a bit of a handful! I'm really glad you're not bailing out of LKA, if no new people ever come along, how will the show classes survive? Good luck!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

It can be demoralising! 

The judge at the companion show in August were Dexter got BPIS and RBIS gave me some good advice; "You need to be more confident! Walk in the ring with your head held high and from the moment you step in the ring tell the judge with your attitude and posture that THIS DOG HERE is the winner for them!"


----------



## HelenVF (Dec 4, 2013)

Kicksforkills said:


> It can be demoralising!
> 
> The judge at the companion show in August were Dexter got BPIS and RBIS gave me some good advice; "You need to be more confident! Walk in the ring with your head held high and from the moment you step in the ring tell the judge with your attitude and posture that THIS DOG HERE is the winner for them!"


Love this reply!

I just enjoy showing. It can get demoralising if you don't win, but I know I take the best dog home and we both have fun.

I have a small entry breed and have just started showing again - 3 shows and the biggest class was 5. I get the rosettes but would like a bit of competition.

Helen


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Kicksforkills said:


> It can be demoralising!
> 
> The judge at the companion show in August were Dexter got BPIS and RBIS gave me some good advice; "You need to be more confident! Walk in the ring with your head held high and from the moment you step in the ring tell the judge with your attitude and posture that THIS DOG HERE is the winner for them!"


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Devil ears by 

Show dog!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes a show dog but one that is allowed to run and get dirty and not kept wrapped in cotton wool/:thumbup1:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Freyja said:


> Yes a show dog but one that is allowed to run and get dirty and not kept wrapped in cotton wool/:thumbup1:


What do you mean? I'm forcing her to exercise her ears!!:shocked:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

BessieDog said:


> What do you mean? I'm forcing her to exercise her ears!!:shocked:


Yes you're forcing that poor show dog to run exercise her crazy devil ears and to get muddy. How do you ever expect her to win at a show?


----------

